# coupons for Nature's Variety Raw!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thought I would share what our pet store shared with us. If you go to

http://www.naturesvariety.com/getraw

and sign up-- you will get an immediate coupon for buy one bag of medallions and get one free. And I also got e-mailed today a $5 off coupon as well.

every bit helps.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Woo-hoo, Missy, thanks! I'm going to your site right now.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awesome, Missy! Perfect timing!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting. I have been wanting to try the NV and this gives me a good incentive.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just got $40.13 worth of NV for only $21.74 :whoo: 

THANK YOU, MISSY!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wahooo!!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Just got $40.13 worth of NV for only $21.74 :whoo:
> 
> THANK YOU, MISSY!!!


Leslie, what did you get that was $21 per 3 pound bag? I think the bags here are about $16/bag. I'm wondering if there is a different kind I should check out that I've not noticed.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sheri~ I bought a bag of lamb ($18.34+tax) and a bag of chicken ($16.55+tax) The store I buy from has a discount card for frequent buyers. If I didn't have that the lamb would have cost $19.31+tax and the chicken $17.42+tax. The venison costs the same as the lamb but, the rabbit costs a bit over $21+tax (I don't buy that one just in case I ever need to have a different protein source to give Tori should she ever develop allergies. Heaven forbid! It also saves my pocketbook a bit, lol!)

Gotta love L.A. prices!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks. Maybe I'll try the lamb and/or venison. So far Tucker has only had chicken. Do you know if there is diarrhea problems when changing between proteins? The pet food store here said there isn't...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I rotate proteins (chicken, lamb, beef, venison) and we haven't had any problems at all.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Leslie!

And, thanks again, Missy for sharing the coupon info!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Fantastic! Thanks Missy!

This product is made just a mile from me, but it is only available at a couple places here in town, both far from me.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I have to drive 45 minutes away to get it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I can get it at 3 different stores all within 5 miles! I am a lucky havamom. But I still got an extra freezer so I would have room for the boys food...LOL ( I like to buy it when it is on sale)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Carole, on Facebook, just posted today that several dogs have gotten sick on Raw and the store owner is going to quit carrying it. She's going to try to get info on exactly what raw, etc.

I don't know what I'd do for Tucker, he's been eating so much better for this past 6 weeks, and his stools are so much better...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh no!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Carole, on Facebook, just posted today that several dogs have gotten sick on Raw and the store owner is going to quit carrying it. She's going to try to get info on exactly what raw, etc.
> 
> I don't know what I'd do for Tucker, he's been eating so much better for this past 6 weeks, and his stools are so much better...


Carole said it was Stella & Chewy's that her pet food store said had made some customers sick.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I signed up and received a coupon for a free 3lb raw medallion with any NV purchase. Is that the same coupon?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, I got a free bag with any other raw purchase. Plus the next day I got sent a $5 off coupon (or a taste of raw free) 

I think you have to feel confident about the store you buy from to stock their freezers quickly and keep the freezers cold enough. When I buy from one of the stores I go to It seems like the medallions are always much more stuck together which makes me think that there has been some thawing and refreezing. The other store just seems much more intact. Obviously I try to go to the 2nd store most of the time but sometimes I am in the other store for other things they carry.... I always take the bags from way in the back!!! 

I am going to try not to get scared about this scare. Stella and Chewy's is a much smaller company and newer to the frozen raw (although I believe they were one of the first with dehydrated raw) My boys are just doing so amazingly well on their regimen. energy, happiness, skin is good, eyes are clear. And they have both lost the weight they needed. Cash can't go near kibble, any kibble or he blows up like a balloon and starts eating his poop. Jasper is just happier. So my only other option is home cooking. And I have been there, done that. I swore never again, when my picky Jasper turned his nose up at momma's home cooked food. So I am sticking with NV. I will watch their site for recalls. 

I also take out what I need for them at feeding time. and I serve it when it is just soft enough to cut up (almost frozen.) not sure if this makes it any safer...but it does keep it from getting all over their beards. They love it this way and I also feel they have to chew more so it slows Cash down and also may be better for their teeth.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy, do you cut it up, too, when serving it up partially frozen? I'm trying to figure out how to make it less messy, too, but not cause stomach upset. I think I'll try it partially frozen next time. It is SO messy once it is thawed! But, I was afraid it might hurt their tummy if it was cold.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the possible problem food, Anne. I guess Stella and Chewy is a brand? (It sounds like two dogs' names...?)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree, Sheri, it is messy. But, Tori won't eat it unless she can smell it. She's such a snooty thing :drama: I have to it thaw completely, add a sprinkle of hot water to release the smell, then she'll daintily nibble at it. At least w/her approach her face doesn't get too messy. I do wish she'd eat it in it's more solid form, though *sigh*

Forgot to add: We've given Stella & Chewy's to her (in fact, there's some in the freezer now) but, she doesn't seem to like it as much as the NV. Maybe she knows something I don't? I've also given her Northwest Naturals, she refused to even lick that one!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, I guess I should thank my lucky stars.... since feeding raw, neither of my boys has refused a meal. it can be soft, it can be frozen, they eat all their greenbeans too and all their vitamins. (remember that Jasper used to starve himself to the point of vomiting bile when he was a puppy...LOL) 

Sheri, I do cut it up... so I let it sit out on the counter for about 15 -20 minutes just so it is thawed enough to get a steak knife through. If I wait longer than 15 minutes the boys come and get me to let me know that the time has come for me to get to work.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't think eating it partially frozen will do anything bad. I give Beamer totally frozen beef backs to eat and knaw on, and he loves it! Obviously I do not give him the patties frozen, but sometimes they are partially frozen and doe snot mind at all...

I'm interested to hear why these dogs got sick from the raw food? Maybe it was way past the expiration dates?

Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamer said:


> I don't think eating it partially frozen will do anything bad. I give Beamer totally frozen beef backs to eat and knaw on, and he loves it! Obviously I do not give him the patties frozen, but sometimes they are partially frozen and doe snot mind at all...
> 
> I'm interested to hear why these dogs got sick from the raw food? Maybe it was way past the expiration dates?
> 
> Ryan


Me too, Ryan. I'm guessing, since the weather here has been so warm, they (the pet store folks) allowed the bags to sit out too long before they were put away and, perhaps, they thawed and allowed "something" to begin growing, then were refrozen. Just my own thinking here...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm still trying to find out the batch number of the Stella and Cheweys that so many dogs got sick on here in Carlsbad. I have no idea what went wrong but the store owner (Dogmania) said she isn't going to carry any raw anymore. The reason I went in there was to buy one, get one free with the NV coupon and I found out she wasn't carrying it any more. Then she told me about the S&C issue. Mine never would eat the S&C anyway.
I have loved NV. The poops are hard and the dogs love it. I don't now what to do. Orijin (sp) seems to be real close to raw. Gabby girl got gas on Evo small bites which I loved before. 
Mine also eat raw halfway frozen and don't mind at all. Well, now I'm rambling....lol.
Carole


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Carole, that's not rambling, I appreciate hearing your thoughts. 

This is such a difficult decision process for me, too, and not because of nutritional reasons, but because of loose stools! That is the only problem I have with Tucker...if he doesn't eat he throws up, but even more the issue, he gets diarrhea when he won't eat. NV Raw is the only thing that has worked at all, and even with Raw he sometimes gets an upset tummy then diarrhea, or loose enough stools that it sticks to his long hair. It is a real problem.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sheri~ Have you tried giving Tucker any supplements? I give Tori Fastrack Canine Microbial Supplement and ProZyme daily and her poop is always firm and she never has any tummy upsets, even when changing food "cold turkey". Although a bit expensive, the bottles last us almost a year.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie, I already have Tucker on the Prozyme that you use! Good! That has helped, but I didn't think I'd need it with Raw...? How much do you use for Tori, and how much of the Fastrack Canine Microbial Supplement? I might get some of that if it really helps. Did Tori use to have problems with stools?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Also Sheri, I know I sound like a ad for this woman... But Sabine, really turned my boys around. Cash no longer eats poop and has lost most of his extra weight ...and Jasper (who used to be a lot like Tucker) no longer has loose poops and no longer starves himself-- Some of it is feeding the raw (he likes it) But I noticed a huge difference in the boys when I started on the supplements she recommended. She rarely suggests supplements made for dogs but the right dose of human supplements (which are usually cheaper.) My boys get Fish Oil (this she suggests seapet liquid but I couldn't stand the smell) Acidophilus, Vitamin B, and Vitamin E (you don't need the E if you use Seapet.) I also give Jasper this fiber supplement called arabinogalactin powder which is supposed to help with his Anal Glands...and may have but it certainly helped with the firmness of his poo.  The arabinogalactin powder is the main ingredient in a pet product called Canine Comfort and it is also an immune support.

Anyways... a consult for using commercial raw as your base is $44. And when I think of all the money I have wasted on the boys with things they would not eat or made them itch, or vomit...This was money well spent. She will also work with you to modify things until they work perfectly. think about it. [email protected]


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Missy, I've been thinking about doing this. If you pay for the raw consult, will she also give advice on kibble? I really liked kibble better because of less mess, but first priority for me is the loose stool, upset tummy issue.

Also, I don't quite know how to sign up and pay for her...makes me nervous to send my credit card info all over the internet. Is that what you did?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sheri, I did go on-line to do it. But write her first at [email protected] with your questions and ask if you can send her a check? you can let her know what you are doing now and what your hope is to switch Tucker too. 
from experience, I suspect you will not be happy going back to kibble after feeding raw. you just may need to tweak it a bit.

She will design a feeding plan around whatever you want to use as her base. I wanted to use kibble and raw and she suggested wellness core weight contol for Cash but it didn't work for him...(he gained weight and was always hungry-- something I suspected from other kibbles I had tried) so she then worked with me to get the raw thing right for my boys. adjusting the supplements for raw and adding a bit of plain raw turkey (25% ) both for my budget and their health. She thinks most commerical raw has too much calcium. you will have to get her to explain that. I did but I don't remember the reasons she gave. I just know my boys have never been better. I suspect she will try to convince you to use canned as opposed to kibble. or at least add some... there is a lot of evidence that it is better for dogs than kibble. But for yuck factor I much prefer raw.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Leslie, I already have Tucker on the Prozyme that you use! Good! That has helped, but I didn't think I'd need it with Raw...? How much do you use for Tori, and how much of the Fastrack Canine Microbial Supplement? I might get some of that if it really helps. Did Tori use to have problems with stools?


Sheri, I still give Tori kibble in the morning and that's where I add the supplements. I give her 1/8 tsp. of the Fastrack, 1/16 tsp of the Prozyme and one fish oil capsule (punctured and drizzled over the food) daily. She will often just lick them off and leave the kibble for lunchtime or later. She is definitely NOT a morning eater at all. She has never had problem stools but, she's been on the Fastrack and Prozyme from the get-go, maybe that's why? IDK She has only ever had "runny bum" once in her life and that was from some plain raw ground chicken/bone (specifically sold as raw dog food) that I bought at Whole Foods. She ate quite a bit of it in one sitting and I suspect it was just too rich and too much at once.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Geesh Sheri, I hear you!! It is such a decision! If the NV raw is working for you and Tucker you should probably stay with it. I think I would if it cured by furkids loose stools, nothing is worse, lol. I love their stools on NV, so does DH. Right now I'm giving each one chicken nugget morning and night and free feeding the Orijin. Arhgg.
I'm having problems getting the control numbers. Either the phone is busy or she's not open yet. Does anyone use the S&C and really want the numbers??? If so, I will persist today!!
Carole


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OH, good, no one wants to know, lol.
I've been thinking again, and that's a scary thing, but I'm going to stay on NV raw and just leave the Orijin kibble down for free feeding. I'm beginning to think that store owner was a little wacky. She "won't carry this and won't carry that" and the sky is falling. 
She does carry a $250. dog carrying shoulder bag though, lol. AMANDA???
xxoox
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

lol carole. at some point you just got to stick with what works and pray a lot. I mean we all could have eaten that beef with salmonella. the good thing is our dogs have a short digestive system for things like bacteria...the scary stuff is like melonomin.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Missy, and I'm doing the raw raw. You are too, right?? LMAO at us!
Carole


----------

